# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  داکیومنت سازی فایل ها

## fakhravari

به احتمال زیاد تا به حال با چنین صفحات مستنداتی در صفحات کتابخانه ها و منابع دیگر برخورد داشته اید.
برای ایجاد چنین صفحه ای از قابلیت dartdoc نیاز است تا استفاده کنید.
به همین منظور ابتدا دستورات زیر را در ترمینال بنویسید. 

flutter pub global activate dartdoc
flutter pub global run dartdoc .

در خط دوم اگر فایل خاصی مدنظرتان هست نام آن را نوشته در غیر اینصورت با قرار دادن یک نقطه  تمام فایل ها انتخاب میشوند.
در ادامه یک دایرکتوری به نام doc در پروژه ایجاد میشود که شامل یک صفحه index.html است و میتوانید به شکل دلخواه آن را تغییر دهید.

https://t.me/Flutter_Native

----------

